# Betta has heat shock



## tracy5375 (Nov 30, 2010)

I've had my betta over two years with NO problems and I let my friend babysit it for Thanksgiving and get it back laying on it's side pretty much unresponsive at the bottom of the bowl. She said it looked cold so she kept dumping half of the cold water out and putting hot water in to warm it up. I am pretty sure it got heat shock from the hot water- what do I do to fix it??!! 

I'll be so sad if my betta dies...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just avoid bothering him too much. Keep an eye on him and he should recover.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Poor little guy!!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm sure your friend didn't mean to do any harm to your fish. It's just common believe that animals like "warm"... try to maintain his water temperature on 77-78 and I'm sure he'll get better.


----------



## tracy5375 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Not sure about recovery*

Does anyone know about their gal bladder getting off balance? he's stuck totally on his side, when he tries to swim up (rarely) he can get like an inch and then falls back down on his side.... do you think it might be too late?!?!

man i am so bummed, this guys been with me for so long and never had a problem ever!


----------



## tracy5375 (Nov 30, 2010)

*gas chamber off balance?*

i didnt mean galbladder, i meant gas chamber? he cant get upright at all, he's totally stuck on his side and when he tries to swim up he swims up sideways and falls back down!


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

are you sure your friend added dechlorinator to the new water? maybe try lowering the water level so he can breath easier??


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

that sounds like a swim bladder issue, if he is unable to get to the surface as it is you can lower the water level to make it easier for him. do you know what her feeding schedule was while you were away?


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, it sounds like swim bladder disorder. Does he look bloated? Maybe he caught a cold because of the extreme temperature changes and it's affecting his bladder.


----------



## tracy5375 (Nov 30, 2010)

*not bloated, not tons of food*

he doesn't look bloated at all, I don't know exactly how much she fed him but I dont think it was abnormally more than I've fed him before, he has a pretty strong appetite because he is really active and swims around in his plants a lot. he seems like he's breathing really heavily too, its been a few hours of me watching him and he hasn't even tried to swim up at all a single time


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

:-(! I'm really sorry you're going through all this. Try lowering the water level so he can reach the surface easily. Also, make sure he's in an almost dark environment, some say that helps the fish calm down and prevents the stress. I guess that's all you can do for now. Bettas are strong little fellas. I'm really hoping he'll get through this.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sounds like swim bladder. Was their dechlorinator in the water your'e friend put in? He should be in a 2.5 gallon or more, Bowls are hard to heat and keep clean. He needs a heater that keeps a constant 78-80. Lower the water level. Sorry about your'e fish.:-(


----------



## tracy5375 (Nov 30, 2010)

*he died last night...*

he didn't make it. RIP rocky, you made it a strong two years.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Oohh... I'm so sorry! I'm sure his life was a happy one! Always remember him as he was before, not his last moments.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss   May he rest peacefully in fishy heaven!

Poor little fish


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry for your loss but this can be a lesson to everyone.. when leaving ur betta in someone elses care, give specific instructions on what TO do and what NOT to do..


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Perdue said:


> sorry for your loss but this can be a lesson to everyone.. when leaving ur betta in someone elses care, give specific instructions on what TO do and what NOT to do..


Even if a list was left, this could have happened anyways... Some people just don't follow directions or simply don't know any better...

It is still a tragic loss, I am truly sorry about what happened


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Even if a list was left, this could have happened anyways... Some people just don't follow directions or simply don't know any better...quote]
> 
> i know, i wasnt trying get on anyones case.. just something to think about:|


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Perdue said:


> i know, i wasnt trying get on anyones case.. just something to think about:|


It is indeed!


----------

